# How Long Before I Have to Tell My Husband?



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Okay, he doesn't ask me before purchasing a new saw, or drill, or lumber and what not for a new project (currently on a sliding greenhouse).

My Viking does not sew a good 1/4 inch seam. I have a 1/4 " foot, but the feed dog on the right is positioned so that the edge of the fabric is pulled by it, just doesnt fit right. For those who don't sew quilts, this means nothing, but if you quilt you know how necessary straight 1/4 inch seams are.

Soooo, I got a postcard from the Viking store, they are having a sale. I went to the city. On the opposite side of the parking lot is a fabric store that sells Bernina. Well, thought I'd go to the competition first just so I can comparison shop better. Well, the competition store has new owners, it is now a quilt store full of marvelous quilting fabric. And, they sell Pfaff. I've never owned a Pfaff because they are too expensive. Well, Pfaff is now making sewing machines desigend for quilters and these are on the low end rather than on the high end. On clearance, $700. Perfect 1/4" seams, walking foot, self threading, auto clip, and a few embroidery stitches that I will never use.

As soon as I'm done knitting a couple of ponchos, the sewing room is going to be hit hard~


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL just sew him something first thing with the new machine, like a new bathrobe! Did you get it yet?

My Bernina dealer is also a Pfaff dealer, and also has a wonderful quilt shop, where she and all her girls all use Pfaff's. They swear by them for quilts. I like my Bernina's, likely because that's what I started with and am used to.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh my! I did this once in the early 70's. Came home with my first machine w/o asking hubby. He said he was ok. Clearly he wasn't but, he saw that I was sooo excited and let it go.

Until.... he came home with a car a few years later. He and his DMom had bought it. They suprised me with it! At first I was very angry about it. He reminded me gently of the sewing machine purchase a few years before. 

We agreed from then on we wouldn't purchase any big thing w/o talking to the other one first. Worked for us.

Now that was my experiance. I really hope that your DH loves and supports your new sewing machine purchase. How can he not when you need a machine that works.  

QLady


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 24, 2007)

Tools that get used are always a good purchase, and it sure sounds like you use a sewing machine quite a bit, and time for an upgrade too. I'll go out on a limb and figure that there are more hours on your tools than on his, and save money on durable goods, so you have two great reasons to have good quality tools with the features that are useful to you.

Any chance your old machine has trade-in value against the new one, or is it still good enough for other sewing chores?

10+yrs ago, I bought my wife a Singer9410, not a top-of-the-line, but first machine, wasn't exactly sure how much use it would get, but the dealer was two blocks away at the time, so it seemed like a good purchase, good machine to start with, and it was not a special occasion, just a whim, so I couldn't be held accountable with the " you gave her WHAT on (insert special day)". What would prompt me to buy her this tool, she had sewn a couple of awsome outfits on her mom's machine and showed an interest in doing it again, so I thought I'd be the thoughtful husband. 

Wrong, she hasn't used up one spools worth of thread in over 10years, but she did show me the shop that gives a free lesson on the machine if I brought it in for a tune-up(hint,hint). It is the only power tool I own that I lack proficiency in, so, that will be on my winter list of new things to learn.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just tell him, it's only *ONE* machine. 

I've got about 8 if you count the little $29.99 almost toy ones thru the Janome 6500P overs - sized one. Then the serger, coverstitch and embroidery machines.

It could be much worse for your pocketbook. And I buy on sale when the newer models come out.

Have fun, and hope it works out for you.

Angie


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

> I've got about 8


LOL Angie!

Gesh, I can't even figure out the one I have had for years and I only have the one!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You're my hero Angie!  If I had the room, I'd have a stand alone cover stitch machine, another embroidery unit, and another regular sewing machine!


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

âHey Mauraâs Hubby?â
âMaura bought a new fancy sewing machine!â

Run, Maura, Run!!!
lol
:banana02:


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree, just tell him, and also tell him it is minus 1 stroke if you wrap a golf club around his neck. LOL
It's not like you are going to do this every month or even year.
Take care,
Carol


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

depends on the kind of relationship you have with him.

My DH (the D in DH doesn't always stand for Dear) doesn't know I have a new serger. Never thought it was a problem nor did I think I needed to tell him. 

He asked me once how many sewing machines I had, I took him by the hand out to the garage, stood him in front of his tool box (he and I have been through this before with another question.. he knew what was coming), open a drawer and asked him.. "how many screwdrivers do you have?" and walked away.

You know if you do this a couple of times he will no longer ask. Oh I have mentioned and I quote him "the right tool for the right job" when I have said 'another hammer?' or 'how many table saws do we need?' 

I only ask these questions because I know that there are going to be times in our marriage when he will ask me similar questions. I wanted to nip it in the bud as soon as possible.. you know.. training him the right way! <wink>

oh from time to time he gets even.. like the time I asked for an outside kitchen.. he took me by the hand, walked me to the back porch which is covered.. reached down and picked up the hose.. handed it to me and pointed at the BBQ then he turned and walked away leaving me with my mouth wide open! ... I enclosed the back porch and put in a sink, have a propane stove (with 5 gallon bottle) and now I have my outside kitchen with a BBQ! ROFL!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

He was fine with it. I guess by now he knows I am pretty careful with money, and he's more aware now of how much a good sewing machine can cost. I will get a lot of use out it. Besides, a donkey that doesn't do much cost $1200, and is now worth $3200, I'm sure he feels the sewing machine is a more useful buy. Also, I'm motivated to get back to clearing out my sewing room. I've got an other large trash bag full of stuff, and a box of give-away stuff. Life is good.

My niece wasted $300 on a cheap sewing machine and it is not working out well for her. I'm going to call her and ask her if she'd return the piece of junk and buy my Viking for the same money. I've also got a tackle box full of stuff she can have.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I had a Bernina 830 years ago, have used Pfaffs, earlier Bernina, White Jeans Machine, and my favorite is a Janome (New Home) that I got about 2 years ago. I paid half as much as I did for a fancy Pfaff about 20 years ago. It is a much better machine, and a super value. I had been considering it for a while, and waited for a good sale. 

I never got over the disappointment in the Pfaff programmable buttonholes. This feature was a big selling point, something I wanted, and a reason for buying the machine. Everyone had trouble with the buttonholes. I gave up and just used my White Jeans Machine whenever I needed to sew buttonholes. The Janome does it perfectly. A friend has a lower end Janome and loves it.

So I would suggest considering a Janome machine before making a decision.


----------

